# Going To Mexico Looking For Work/business



## musclemad (Mar 11, 2008)

If i was to travel to Mexico to look for and get some ideas of job/business opportunities would it be fruitful.Im not sure what sort of business opportunities are out there so i was thinking of getting a job first so to get a feel for things. When looking for work ive spent the last 10 years owning and running bars/clubs but dont want to particulary go into this field but when ive looked on the net for work in mexico there does not seem to be a great deal going. what are my chances of finding work, cold calling on companies whilst out there etc........


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

*Hold your horses & do more homework.*

You can't work in Mexico without an FM3 visa with working permission. That is very difficult to get; impossible in some states. The FM3 will require that you show proof, every year, of sufficient foreign income, place of residence, etc.
Mexico is very strict in its immigration laws and protects its citizens by not allowing foreigners to take jobs they could do.
You haven't mentioned what part of Mexico interests you, or why.
Are you fluent in Spanish?
Would you be able to support a business for a year or two before it made it?
Do you know about the strong 'sindicatos' in Mexico?
Have you discussed this with your nearest Mexican Consular officials? They'll advise you on the investment requirements for the business you have in mind, as well as the many other requirements.


----------



## musclemad (Mar 11, 2008)

at the moment im just getting some ideas, if i was taken on by a company surely they would sort out the visa issue?
i not sure as to what part of mexico as i dont know on job/business opportunities within the different regions......thats why i was going to travel to mexico and get some ideas.
no i dont speak spanish so was thinking of approaching the big companies out there....again not sure if this will work
if i set up a business i would be able to support it for a couple of years as to what im not sure. my experiences are the hospitality trade, the obvious choice is to open a bar and employ a few locals but is everyman and his dog doing this?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

*Why?*

What would you offer to a company in Mexico that they couldn't hire a bilingual Mexican to do? How would you interact with other employees? Could you live on Mexican wages? Are you aware that minimum wage in Mexico is about $5 per DAY? If you had employees, how would you communicate with them and the many governmental agencies that you would have to deal with?
Starting a business in Mexico is a long and complicated process with many potential pitfalls. Again, visit a consulate for guidance.
Mexico is a large country with 31 very different states. Its major cities are quite sophisticated and its country villages can be dismal. The coastal tourist enclaves are very expensive and intolerably hot for half the year.
If you are in the USA, you might want to take a driving trip of several months through Mexico. You'll learn a lot.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I think that you are assuming the big American companies would conduct their day-to-day business in English, and this usually isn't so unless the company is in a country where fluent English is common or the norm, such as the Netherlands, or the language is extremely difficult to learn, such as Japan.

Organizing a visa would cost a company time, probably lawyer's fees, and the visa fees on top of that. No one is going to go through that unless you have something special to offer. Why go to the extra expense? Especially for someone who just wants to get the feel of things.

One option that might be open to you is to work teaching English as a second language. I'm told it isn't well paid, and most teachers juggle classes from with several different companies, and spend a lot of time on busees. People used to do it illegally but I don't know if that is possible any more. It would be one way to bring in some money while you learn the language.


----------



## musclemad (Mar 11, 2008)

''One million Americans now live in Mexico, and 600,000 of that number are in Mexico City''

seeing as you think i wont be able to find work here surely there must be a business opportunity in servicing the high expat population?


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

musclemad said:


> ''One million Americans now live in Mexico, and 600,000 of that number are in Mexico City''
> 
> seeing as you think i wont be able to find work here surely there must be a business opportunity in servicing the high expat population?


If you can think of something that might be good and my recommendation would be targeting the retirement community of Americans living there which is the majority of the million you quote. Speaking Spanish as has been mentioned is the key to starting any sort of business there and will most likely have to take a Mexican national on as a partner, which can be a risky situation because you don't have complete control. I'm not so sure of the 600k in Mexico City because during a US vs. Mexico World Cup Qualifying Match most of the fans in the US Section, 1000 total, are those flying in from the States. I used to work in Mexico and do speak fluent Spanish. Buena Suerte.


----------



## EFUser (Feb 18, 2008)

You've got to be kidding! Oh well, if you're comfortable around bribery, corruption, crime, poverty and a hatred of Gringos go ahead, but spend some time there first. Be advised that Mexico only wants to export Mexicans, not import would be (temporary or permanent) Mexicans.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

The rest of the Americans living in Mexico are: students, transferred employees of major companies, and some English teachers. I met a fesw self-employed people, writers and designers, the last time I was there. And if you see a lot men that are, you think, too young to be retired, they are usually retired US military.

If you could find some way to work on-line, that would solve a lot of your problems.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

*Advice*

Some folks are dreamers who believe that they can 'make it' in another country when they haven't done so in their own. The days of 'going abroad to seek one's fortune' are long past and todays immigration requirements, travel expenses and work restrictions make being a vagabond very difficult. To travel today, one must have independent resources and knowledge about how to handle various situations and how to maintain personal security awareness in strange places. Some ability in the appropriate languages is a practical necessity. The young and foolish, who may be looking for a new drug experience, may find that they have stepped into a potentially deadly environment and are well advised to stay at home.


----------

